# Culinary School Opportunities for High School Students



## iamjammin (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm a high school student and I was wondering if anyone knew of things that I could do to become more educated about food (other than cooking it that is!). Basically, what I mean is, a summer program or something similar like schools of music, art, etc. offer. I haven't been able to find much but I'm pretty sure the Culinary Institute of America offers some summer workshops, and I don't know about the New England Culinary Institute.

Any input, ideas, comments, questions, etc.?

-IamJAMMIN


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

Johnson and Wales offers Career Exploration, Wildcat Weekend, and an Early Enrollment option. The Early Enrollment option is that students can go to JWU for their senior year if they have a just a few classes until they can graduate. They can go to JWU for half tuition cost.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Based on the schools that you mentioned, I assume you are on the East coast, correct? CIA and NECI are good options. I know J+W has a Rhode Island campus but not sure if they have that program at that location. 

Also, you mentioned learning more about food but other than cooking. What do you have in mind?


----------



## iamjammin (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, what I meant really was ways to learn more about it other than continuing to cook in my own kitchen.

But I know these schools, yet their websites and other websites I have looked at about opportunities for high school students have failed to find any specific options.

And yes, I live on the east coast.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just call the schools and ask questions. At the school I work at, we have it posted on our website. I would imagine that any of the options you are looking at have a camp for high school students.


----------

